# Looking for a school in/near Plano Texas



## Khazul Ves (Jun 25, 2009)

I originally did Taekwondo for 5 years before I had to move out of state. 

It has been 3 years since I left and I am looking to start up martial arts once again.

I am not too picky about style but I am most interested in Hapkido or something similar to it. The most important thing for me is quality instruction.

I have been looking at a couple of different schools and two schools in particular caught my eye. The first is called "Moon Moo Do&#8221;, I recently went up to the school to speak with Master Lee about classes, he seemed VERY experienced, and he really seemed to know his stuff. I have not watched a class yet but I plan to sometime soon. Has anybody ever heard of it? I would like to know what other&#8217;s think of it.

The next school was Saekson Janjira Muay Thai. I have not called for information yet but I have heard about it before and was wondering what some people's experiences were like with it.

If you have any other suggestions for schools I would love to check them out.


Thanks in advance.


----------



## Tensei85 (Jun 25, 2009)

Hey, by the way Welcome to MT :ultracool

Here's a link for Schools in or near your area, hope it helps.

Best of luck!

http://www.dojolocator.com/Plano_Texas.html


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 25, 2009)

Welcome to Martial Talk, you know there are about two dozen schools in Plano. What exactly are you looking for as far as training goes?


----------



## Khazul Ves (Jun 25, 2009)

terryl965 said:


> Welcome to Martial Talk, you know there are about two dozen schools in Plano. What exactly are you looking for as far as training goes?


 

I probably should have been more specific in my original post. 

The most important thing for me is self defense as I have no desire to compete.

I would prefer something different than Taekwondo because I would like to try something new (preferably Hapkido).

Something that can help keep me in shape.

I'm also looking for a school that has classes at least 5 days a week and an experienced instructor who is serious about teaching with no horseplay.

This probably doesn't help much but I can't really think of much more. I did my best.


----------



## bowser666 (Jun 27, 2009)

Not sure if you would be interested but check out www.swyi.com .  Its aa Northern Shaolin Kung Fu school that I train at. It is in Plano. I have been there for a little over a year and love it.  Come check it out. Link in my siggy as well.


----------

